# My Hackint0sh Build



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S (Jul 25, 2011)

So I finally got back into the hacktosh seen after 5 or so years of not really caring enough to start my projects over again. I was around during the beginning when maxxus was the king of osx86, back when all you could do is load it from vmware, back when osx86project was the original site. Enough of the gibber jabber! Here is my build!
MOBO-GA-H61M-DS2
CPU-INTEL I5 2500K
RAM-8GB ADATA(NOT THE BEST I KNOW, IT WAS A BUDGET BUILD, AND THIS MOBO CANT OC ANYWAY)
GPU-ECS GTX560 BLACK EDITION(NOT TI) (THIS WAS A TUFFY TO GET GOING MORE ON THAT LATER)
HARDDRIVES-SANDISK 120GB SSD(NOT THE FASTEST BUT BETTER THAN A STANDARD HDD AND ONE OF THE MOST RELIABLE)
WESTERN DIGITAL GREEN 1TB

Now for the Hacking

GPU- This gpu is not a reference series most and or some reference series NVidia cards are compatible out the box with the Nvidia kexts in lion. Mine how ever was bitch, after some hex editing to get CI working and Trying multiple different kexts for the NVDAGF100Hal.kext and adding my device and vendor ids i got it working! But I'm still working on getting system information to display the card correctly as its saying unknown, but I've done the benchmarks and its working!

Network- Atheros8151 is my model, i added my device ids and viola!
Audio- Was another *itch! There are multiple different models of the ALC887 configs, so through some tutorials i was able set my pin configurations correctly without feedback, and add my device ids.

I wil post links to these sites and tutorials later if allowed by staff!


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

Y U NO INSTALL LINUX???


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mac is UNIX based. Well worth it in my opinion. See mine HERE


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S (Jul 25, 2011)

Agreed its well worth it, now that i have installed once again, i will use this as my main OS, windows just pisses me off! And its sad cause i know windows like the back of my hand.

PS Linux is for Lazy people who don't want to take the time to INSTALL a better os. IMHO (Jokingly)


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Brett6781 said:


> Y U NO INSTALL LINUX???


+1


----------



## JM-G®@¶h!¢S (Jul 25, 2011)

Updated Screenshot, finally got the videocard to recognize correctly and full HW acceleration. Spent almost 2 weeks editing nvidia drivers from 10.7.3. I change my icons and wallpaper and dock. I wish Unsanity would release a new theming tool so we can start theming OSX again.

Also ive been asked why i dont use linux. I prefer OSX over linux, its just my personal preference! Also OSX is basically linux, its built of unix, so is linux, and OSX has alot more polish. I much easier to use, IMHO


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

JM-G®@¶h!¢S said:


> Updated Screenshot, finally got the videocard to recognize correctly and full HW acceleration. Spent almost 2 weeks editing nvidia drivers from 10.7.3. I change my icons and wallpaper and dock. I wish Unsanity would release a new theming tool so we can start theming OSX again.
> 
> Also ive been asked why i dont use linux. I prefer OSX over linux, its just my personal preference! Also OSX is basically linux, its built of unix, so is linux, and OSX has alot more polish. I much easier to use, IMHO


Thats a cool background you've got there. Whered you get it from?


----------



## zone23 (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been running OSX via virtual machine (ya I know not as cool) had a hard time with my RAID configuration.. its fun to use but still need Windows. Nice thing is on my second monitor I can switch between OSX and Linux. 8GB and an i5 does the trick.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved to general development.


----------

